# Neve Portalegre e Serra de S.Mamede - Novembro 2008



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 15:52)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 16:03)

*Re: Seg. Especial Tempo Frio - Depressão «Helena» 25 Novembro/3 Dezembro 2008*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 16:12)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 16:32)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 17:06)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2008 às 17:08)

*Re: Neve Portalegre e Serra de S.Mamede - Novembro 200*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Nov 2008 às 20:16)

MeteoPtg disse:


>



Que espanto de foto. 

Excelentes fotografias; pelos vistos nevou bem pela zona de Portalegre.
Peço desculpa por ter logo refutado a ideia de ter nevado por essa zona, pois agora ao ver as fotografias vi que não se tratou de sensacionalismo, mas sim de um facto.

Parabéns pelas fotos, estão excelentes.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2008 às 23:14)

Que nevão

Provavelmnete nevou mais do que aqui em Bragança


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2008 às 23:47)

Parabéns pela neve e obrigado pelas fotografias! 

E pensar que foi tão pertinho de Elvas, cinquenta e poucos quilómetros apenas! . 

E de noite não tem caído mais nada?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Nov 2008 às 10:58)

Mais nada. Foi um episódio fantástico. Não acredito que hoje se volte a repetir. A temperatura está baixota, 4,3º mas não há precipitação. Mas vamos indo e vamos vendo. Pode ser que haja alguma surpresa.


----------



## trepkos (30 Nov 2008 às 11:47)

Excelentes fotos! Eu adiei a minha ida a Portalegre por causa disso.. já não deve haver nada, pensar que a semana passada tive aí, se tivesse ido esta semana


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2008 às 20:55)

Excelentes MeteoPtg, o elemento branco não deixou de marcar presença no Alentejo


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2008 às 19:06)

Que fotos e videos Impressionantes! Bela Acumulação!

Obrigado por partilhares connosco!


----------



## Crisogono (2 Dez 2008 às 15:13)

Ena! Caiu bem por ai! Já tinha tido conhecimento mas ainda não tinha visto imagens e realmente estou impressionado!

Obrigado por partilhar as fotos 

Eu estive ai por perto mas não consegui chegar a horas de ainda subir ...De longe o cimo da serra estava conberto de nuvens por isso não dava para ver o branco


----------

